# Free Music, Sharing Sounds



## ferretwakeup (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey thought i would post some free jams i've made since making jams is one of my favorite things. Here are some different cds, bands, and music all freeee.


Prism Riot
http://prismriot.bandcamp.com/album/prism-riot-2
http://myspace.com/prismriotband



Image Over Being
http://imageoverbeing.bandcamp.com/album/farewell-to-civilization
http://myspace.com/imageoverbeing


Age Aint Nothing
http://myspace.com/jtraddmusic

To and Fro
http://myspace.com/tooandfrow

Sweet Sweat
http://myspace.com/sweetsweatband

Forest Feeling
http://myspace.com/forestfeel


----------

